# Law of attraction beginners guide to manifestation



## sues (Jan 6, 2018)

Dear Friends 

This is a very concise and great quick start guide to achieving success and everything you want in your life through law of attraction , this is my very first ebook so if you get a chance to read it would be really grateful if you can leave an honest review .  

Are you frustrated with all the difficulties you face in your life? Are you exhausted with life, as no matter what you do, you are never able to come out of your negativity? Are you making a lot of compromises in your life and switching off your dreams or visions? Are you caught up with a series of negative emotions? If you are nodding your head and answering "yes" to all the above-mentioned questions, then you have come to the right book.
Following the law of attraction and implementing the simple tips contained within this book will help you to manifest all your desires in life. The law of attraction goes by the popular quote:
"If you can imagine it in your mind, you can experience it in reality."
Through the course of the book, we discuss what the law of attraction is all about and the different ways to implement it. This book will act as an ultimate beginner's guide to people who would like to start using the law of attraction in their lives.
Here is the quick snapshot of what is to be covered in this book:

Details on law of attraction
Different ways it works
Possibilities to apply the law of attraction in your life
Steps to implement the law of attraction
A simple exercise
Much, much more!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## manifestation guide (May 24, 2021)

Here's a video on manifestation and how it can help you Watch 2 The End


----------



## MeditationMikeFr (Jun 5, 2021)

Hi everyone Im new here & been working on mastering manifestation for more than 4yrs now....Honestly its very confusing at first with all the info out there but Ive found that It actually doesnt have much to do with your thoughts! I find that people tend to mistake their mind for their thoughts when conversating on the topic....our minds are extremely powerful & so are our thoughts, however only because they drive emotions & or feelings. EMOTIONS ARE ENERY IN MOTION. Control your thought to control your emotions to control your reality😄Its very simple with the right combination of self mastery & discipline
This book really helped me when I was starting my journey If your looking for how to better your technique check it out!
Home


----------



## Lynn5 (Sep 2, 2021)

I have been using meditations and different forms of manifesting. I have tried manifesting love, money, opportunities, and luck. In my opinion, the best way to manifest is to meditate. It has so many benefits and it is very relaxing. Here is a great video on manifesting and how it can help you: Watch 2 The End You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Jeremywins (Oct 4, 2021)

I found this method to help me manifest many things that helped my daily life I feel a lot less stress of my job or when visiting family here's the link so you can try it as well and I hope you get even better results



20 Word Script Used by Billionaires


----------



## Matthewrauf12 (Oct 12, 2021)

here is a free way to overcome your negative thoughts this allowed me to manifest some pretty cool techniques - Watch 2 The End


----------



## atblume (Oct 24, 2021)

sues said:


> Dear Friends
> 
> This is a very concise and great quick start guide to achieving success and everything you want in your life through law of attraction , this is my very first ebook so if you get a chance to read it would be really grateful if you can leave an honest review .
> 
> ...


Hey guys I just wanted to recommend this book that really helped me, a few months ago i was in a dark place and felt like this 3D world was caving in on me, but this book really helped me to understand how to manifest the life i want to be able to feel true freedom and hopefully you can gain some knowledge from it to help you in your daily life! https://bit.ly/3b2y8pW if you have any recommendations for me especially books let me know!! much love! https://bit.ly/3b2y8pW


----------



## atblume (Oct 24, 2021)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book!
> 
> Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )
> 
> ...


Hey guys I just wanted to recommend this book that really helped me, a few months ago i was in a dark place and felt like this 3D world was caving in on me, but this book really helped me to understand how to manifest the life i want to be able to feel true freedom and hopefully you can gain some knowledge from it to help you in your daily life! https://bit.ly/3b2y8pW


----------



## avar0307 (Oct 24, 2021)

WANT TO CHANGE YOUR LIFE

Learn 38-second manifestation hack. Click on the link below to change your life.

shorturl.at/doqGY


----------



## NurseOfPandemic (Oct 30, 2021)

Hi everyone. I must say I had a really hard time during this pandemic especially as a Nurse. I work on the covid unit and all the traumatic experiences from last year are still to be seen even today. I had to reduce my weekly hours, so I don’t quit my job and it still didn`t helped so I started to meditate. It was my last solution. I bought tons of books I found on Amazon and watched a lot of videos on YouTube, I must say, it did help but the problem wasn´t only my mind but also my body.
I know this is crazy to say as a nurse, but I searched for plant-based supplements because I trust them more. I found this one product on a TikTok video, and I am quite happy with the result. Now I can say I am ready, body and mind, to regenerate.
I will let you a link here because is not that easy to find, just like any good thing that doesn´t have a pharmaceutical and political background. Anyway, I just hope with all my hearth that you will find some help here. (1) Discover The 10-Second Morning Trigger That Boosts Metabolism!
I know I am not the only one still suffering from this past 2 years and like I said I am a nurse and my first instinct is to help. If you are at your limit with your mental state and your body condition, please take care of yourself and don´t waste time.


----------



## JennyLo (Nov 21, 2021)

Hi everyone, my name is Jenny and I'm new. This past year I have been trying to find ways to manifest and use LOA to build the life I want and it wasn't until I stumbled upon this Sri Mantra chant (Sri Mantra Chant For Wealth and Success | Yograj Om) that I was able to start seeing a change in my life! I started getting money randomly deposited into my account and even started finding money randomly in public places. This helped me and it can help you to! I hope this is able to help change someone's life! The link is Sri Mantra Chant For Wealth and Success | Yograj Om


----------



## arielcampbell81 (Dec 4, 2021)

i found a really great way that helped manifest the things i wanted Watch 2 The End


----------



## coreylee67 (12 mo ago)

Hey guys this as been a big help to me hope it will do for you what it has for me!
Good vibes!


----------



## dmothomps97 (12 mo ago)

Hey guys my name is Dominic and lately ive been getting more serious with my meditation. I use to struggle alot in my life and wondered why things never worked out or why my life seem so "cluttered". I started meditating here and there but i was a novice, and found it hard to believe at first that this simple act of meditation would aide in manifestation of the things that i was searching for. I began to look for things that i felt would help me build and fine tune my meditation skills and experience that would allow me to truly understand how manifestation and meditation truly flow with one another, that is when i discovered this amazing material that took my meditation to a completely new level that i didnt believe was possible for myself achieve at first. I want to share this with everyone i possibly can, my hope is that it helps just as much if not more so than it did for me.


20 Word Script Used by Billionaires


----------



## MavrodiyEmpala (11 mo ago)

Guys, hi everyone. I've been interested in the topic of manifestos and visualization not so long ago, but very actively. A couple of months ago, I started learning how to attract positive energy into my life and accidentally stumbled upon an interesting site to manifest my dream life. I started to get involved in manifestos, I even tried to write a couple, and what do you think? I started getting it! I started to feel the positive energy coming into my life. My mood and general condition improved markedly. Now I regularly write manifestos and do visualization and I recommend it to all my friends and relatives!


----------



## opahambanikamwendo (7 mo ago)

Here is a free meditation that allowed me to manifest some pretty cool stuff 20 Word Script Used by Billionaries


MavrodiyEmpala said:


> Guys, hi everyone. I've been interested in the topic of manifestos and visualization not so long ago, but very actively. A couple of months ago, I started learning how to attract positive energy into my life and accidentally stumbled upon an interesting site to manifest my dream life. I started to get involved in manifestos, I even tried to write a couple, and what do you think? I started getting it! I started to feel the positive energy coming into my life. My mood and general condition improved markedly. Now I regularly write manifestos and do visualization and I recommend it to all my friends and relatives!


----------



## tkm96 (5 mo ago)

Hey everyone, my name is Tee. I’m glad to join the group. I started my mediation journey a little less than a year ago, and I'm still learning how to meditate and manifest so I was just wondering if anyone can help me. Can anybody drop a few links of the meditation techniques that you are currently using? I’ve been using this one free 20 Word Script Used by Billionaries but I’m interested in seeing what everybody else is using and keeping an open mind. Comment below


----------



## WMeditation (2 mo ago)

I have always been a lucky guy, but it wasn't until I learned the law of attraction that my luck and my finances really took off. Before that, I was just another guy working at a dead-end job with no retirement plan and barely enough money to put food on the table. But alongside meditation, the law of attraction opened my eyes to how the world works and made me realize that I can create my own destiny by thinking positively and changing my outlook on life. It's all about believing in yourself and seeing things as you want them to be, rather than just accepting whatever is handed to you.

It changed my lifestyle completely. Now I'm living in a new house that's much nicer than any place I could have afforded before. And instead of watching life pass me by from behind a desk, I'm making the most of every day by doing all kinds of exciting things with friends and family. If you're open to it, you can achieve the same kind of success by changing your mindset and embracing your goals with an optimistic attitude.
Here's what I was utilizing 
Mental Time Travel System with Dr. Joe Vitale


----------

